# Michigan railraods



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

I would like to know were I could find some Arial views of some train depots in MI preferable in the metro Detroit area. I can find many layouts of other city's but not Detroit or any in MI. If some one could help me out I would appreciate the help. Jerry from the bankrupt Motor City. GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!! and the lowly Lions also


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dont know if this helps it isn't Detroit but Muskegon taken around 1950


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you visited your local clubs? or historical society? there are a couple of members on here that are from the east side that will prolly be on later and can steer you to the right places


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks that's a lot of help. I live on the eastside of Detroit. This will really help Thanks.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

try this link too
http://www.railroadmichigan.com/


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say GO BLUE!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few of the Old Michigan Central.


http://www.opacity.us/site103_michigan_central_station.htm


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

very cool big ed hadnt seen some of those


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Aerial view of a classification yard and two train ferries in Detroit, Michigan.
Date	April 1943.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not much but here is the roundhouse and main yards that were for the Detroit Terminal Railroad. Here are a couple of aerial photos from 1961, giving an overview of the whole mile long yard, and the roundhouse at Davison and Mound.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Union Depot yard The DTRR after the fire, a 1981 photomap from WSU 







Michigan Central on the waterfront 







The entire complex


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe this will be of interest to you?

Detroit Terminal Locations.


http://www.michiganrailroads.com/RR...WayneStations/DetroitTerminal/DetroitMenu.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A Sanborn map of Michigan Central Depot from 1884 on Third and the Detroit River. 










Michigan Central roundhouse 1884 between W Fort and Lafayette near 12th.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Detroit United Produce Terminal on Fort St and West End Ave 1961.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How about these?

From 1921 Sanborn map.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A continuation from the above post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Da Da Da Da that is all for now folks. 

Hope this helped you a little.:smokin:


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

these are great I think I got everything I need from you. Because I want to make the whole waterfront from the Ambassador Bridge to the Detroit Windsor tunnel. if you have any of the Canadian side that would be very helpful. Thanks again GO WINGS


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So far the best I can come up with,


CPR Glen Yard located in Westmount, Quebec in the Montreal Terminal 1.66 miles from Windsor Station. Though not what your looking for, the only shots I can find are of the rail tunnel.

http://www.trainweb.org/oldtimetrains/photos/cpr_facilities/Glen.htm


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Templar,
The Niles, MI yard was, for many years in the 40's, 50's and 60's, a key switching yard between Detroit and Chicago. My Dad was a switchman there in the mid-50's.
The Niles "hump" sent tens of thousands of cars to destinations all over the Midwest and beyond. You may want to check it out.
Yep, GO TIGERS..........GO GREEN! GO WHITE! And you "go blue" folks must be mighty proud of your huge victory over Akron. Can you spell 'over rated'??? Might want to bring on Appalachian State for an easier game?


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

I was in Boone NC when that debacle happened, boy they sure did let me have it. And I'm moving back to Leicester NC in about 3 weeks. Do you have any of some pictures of that rail yard? My era is going to be the late 30s and 40s. Thanks for your help


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ed, since Templar is moving to Asheville NC see what you can pull out of your hat on the Asheville yard. The name of the original railroad slips my mind at the moment.


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

I was wondering how you new that Leicester was in the Asheville area. Then I seen were you are from and it made sense. What part of NC are you from? I prefer Waynesville and Balsam. But back to trains I can't believe I haven't done model railroading sooner. I'm into remote planes and helicopters and now trains. Now I just need the automobiles.... But something about trains is special.


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

I have tons and tons of info on MCS (reed stem warren and wetmore) was part of my thesis project. I actually have more on it that the historical society in a ten hour search fest through google books I found blueprints. if you are interested I can try to get these out of the computer they currently occupy also planning on making another digital model and 3d printing MCS if you are interested.


----------



## Templar (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes I'm very interested. If some how I could get them I would deeply appreciate that. Thanks


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Templar said:


> I was wondering how you new that Leicester was in the Asheville area. ........................But something about trains is special.





LOL I thought you misspelled the name so I Googled it.


----------

